# Please ID these fish?



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

anyone have any ideas?









same fish different angle









and


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

i think the fish on the bottom is holding... it isn't eating or even opening its mouth to "breath" it just kind flaps its gills. it's been leaning out the sand from a half of a coconut but not spitting like my other fish av been doing. just kind of pushing it. it won't open its outh at all? am I correct or is that normal?


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

The first fish looks like c. afra, but could also be a hybrid of afra and something, the one on the bottom (without clearly seeing the snout) looks like an l. fuelleborni.


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

I would guess that first fish is a fryeri x mbuna hybrid. Very strange.

-Zen


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

Heres a side view of the bottom fish. does he have a snout?










here is a google image of a









How is this fish? what do they do best in the tank with?


----------



## trokita (Dec 9, 2004)

Well whatever the first two are I have 2 of them also. Purchased them at Petco as "Assorted Cichlids" Their stripes come out when they get mad and the orange coloring in there fins is a pretty pronounced. I agree they may be some sort of Afra probably a hybrid.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Metriaclima greshakei would be my guess on the first 2 pictures. Possibly a hybrid with something else, but it looks pure to me, but you never know what you get from an asst. tank at petco. *** see these at petco, labeled as Ice Blue Zebras.


----------



## newcichlidowner (Aug 20, 2008)

Anthony,
when my fish was first holding she did the same thing and the second picture the one with the google image it seems like the skin is let out in the pouch position but I am new at this so dont take my word entirely as yes or no...watch her for a while...you may want to move her into a nursery tank is she is actually holding...my female got beat up on and lost a pouchful from stress...
Jill


----------

